
What do skateboarding and global health have in common? - Reedx
https://www.gatesfoundation.org/TheOptimist/Articles/skateboarding-empowers-youth-to-lead-healthy-lives
======
mttyng
I have such a deep love for skateboarding. I go through bouts of depression
that seemingly nothing can pull me out of, but stepping on my board always
parts the clouds.

But, it’s tricky. Partaking in it and becoming so wrapped up in its subculture
can pull a kid, if left without proper mentors, into a very self-destructive
world. At least that’s been my experience. It’s a world of extremes, both
physically and behaviorally. I’ve seen the subculture (well, its negative
sides) destroy a few people in my 25 years as a skateboarder.

I on the other hand, much like the article highlights for these kids, have no
idea where I would be if not for skateboarding. I truly believe it saved me.
It kept me active and pushing (pun!) towards a goal my entire adolescence,
when academic pursuits meant nothing. Without it I likely would have fallen
into something more destructive and anti-social.

That aside the lessons I see it imparting on kids are hard to find in team-
based sports. Self-reliance, learning how to mute the fear and self-doubt in
your inner monologue, persistence...these are hard lessons to get in one
sitting, but they’re ever-present in skating.

~~~
wturner
As a middle aged man I use skateboarding solely for exercise and the dopamine
rush. If I went to the gym I would be bored to tears. I go to the skate park
and just pump around in the bowl as hard as I can for a few hours. It's great.
I'm on the carve and grind program.

~~~
mttyng
Ah, I like that. I actually try to go to the gym to keep my leg strength up
_for_ skateboarding. I partially blame my passion for programming (i.e.
sitting for long stretches of time) for it. Realistically, I know it's
partially my age catching up with me, though, I'd rather not admit that ;).

------
kart23
Love skateboarding. I'm not good, but I still enjoy it. Skate videos are truly
works of art. After trying to skate and even just pop an ollie, you truly
realize the amount of skill and work goes into these videos. It's so easy to
just get lost in these, the different skate spots, the crazy antics, and just
the immersion in a different person's world.

[https://youtu.be/F2Ew-i8a7cg](https://youtu.be/F2Ew-i8a7cg)

~~~
ljf
I have NEVER been good at skateboarding, but what I found and loved very
swiftly was the openness to trying and failing. From the outside it can look
scary and intimidating but I only found people friendly, welcoming once you
try something. Everyone in skateboarding fails, and fails multiple times
before achieving what they wanted to do - and they celebrate that failure -
which I found very refreshing.

This year I took my young son to a skate park to play on his scooter and loved
how welcoming all the people there way. YMMV but my experience has always been
positive.

------
adrianN
It's a lot easier to go downhill than to go up.

~~~
apaatsio
Although, going downhill often ends up hurting more.

